# Smelly cat



## dotty1 (28 February 2015)

My young cat has alway had loose poops, he has been wormed and has grown very well so not worried about worms. All my cats are on dry food, normally Go Cat or Whiskers but sometimes Stan would be a bit explosive so I changed to Iams, which has helped but has given them all vile wind, it's disgusting and between the three of them it's just ongoing!!
Can anyone recommend a gentle four that won't make me feel sick!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 February 2015)

feed them on wet food.


----------



## 9tails (28 February 2015)

How interesting, I currently have five cats (previously had nine) and haven't had gas problems with them. They're always on dry food, mine of course prefer the more expensive proplan but will tolerate Purina one. They don't like whiskas or gocat, nor any own brand. Droppings aren't runny though they go outside so I don't study them.


----------



## Lindylouanne (28 February 2015)

Cheap cat biscuits are all filler with little protein which a cats stomach just can't digest. Even the more expensive Hills, Iams and Royal Canin are full of carbohydrate and cats are not meant to eat carbs.

They are designed to eat meat not rice, grain, maize or wheat so either feed them a good quality wet food as MoC's says or a raw diet. Cats that catch their own rarely suffer from stomach problems because they are eating the bone, fat, fur et al.

If you have to feed biscuits the Orijen range is one of the best on the market. It is expensive but you only feed a small quantity each day. Your cats will poop less, it won't smell or be runny and they won't have wind either.


----------



## dotty1 (28 February 2015)

Maybe I should try on wet food, but I hate the smell of it and like to leave food down for them to pick on. Will look into Orijen...never heard of it
Need to do something, it's burning my eyes!!


----------



## Mrs B (28 February 2015)

Cats aren't grazers, so I only feed mine at specific times which also means I can see how they're eating: how much, what appetite etc which allows me to gauge how they are. 

I've never had a problem with loose poos  - unless one is poorly.

Anyhow: mine get half a can each of Applaws each morning and evening (buy in bulk, it's 75p a can) and they eat what they're given and leave a clean dish. If they don't eat up, then the alarm bells start to ring! Applause is one of the only wet foods which is exactly what it says on the tin. They also get about 2 or 3  small scoops (as in 15ml measure) of Nature's Best dry food as a supplement.

A good quality raw food such as Natural Instinct is fantastic for keeping a happy, non-smelly feline tum, but you really need more than 2 cats to get through it before it goes off (it is delivered frozen in containers). If I could persuade Natural Instinct to make smaller portions, I'd feed nothing else!


----------



## KVH (28 February 2015)

I would consider changing them over to a raw diet.


----------



## dotty1 (1 March 2015)

Thanks everyone, I have ordered som Oregen and Appalaws. Natural Instinct looks interesting, I have 3 cats but looks like it could get quite expensive once postage is added on!?, will try it though


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 March 2015)

dotty1 said:



			My young cat has alway had loose poops, he has been wormed and has grown very well so not worried about worms. All my cats are on dry food, normally Go Cat or Whiskers but sometimes Stan would be a bit explosive so I changed to Iams, which has helped but has given them all vile wind, it's disgusting and between the three of them it's just ongoing!!
Can anyone recommend a gentle four that won't make me feel sick!
		
Click to expand...



I suggest you put him onto *ID* food,  it is gentle on the stomach and sounds like what you need as he maybe find the other feeds to rich for him.  ID is given to those after surgery too so should not cause any problem, check with the vet  if you have not done so already.

 You can also get   =  Science Diet Sensitive Stomach & Skin Adult:


    Be watchful. Do your best to prevent your cat from eating anything spoiled or questionable. Outdoor cats have increased exposure to inappropriate food and are at greater risk for internal parasites.
    Check for hairballs. If you suspect hairballs are causing your cat's stomach upset, read this article. The experts at Hill's have specific advice to help minimize this problem.
    Avoid giving your cat milk or dairy products. Cats might like the taste but often lack the ability to digest dairy products properly.
    Slow down mealtimes. Cats that eat fast also swallow a lot of air. Divide big meals into smaller portions, fed throughout the day.
    Measure the proper amount of food. Eating too much can upset a cat's digestion so feed according to package directions.
    Be consistent. Any change in nutrition can irritate your cat's system. If you switch your cat's food, do so slowly: gradually mix greater and greater proportions of the new food with the old.
    Feed your cat a nutritious, high-quality food. Cats cannot easily digest food made with low-quality ingredients.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 March 2015)

do they hunt? To me, the cheaper wet foods are better for them than the vast majority of dry food. Mine gets whatever I can get hold of (he is not fussy) plus the odd raw chicken wing/neck etc. He's a prolific hunter who eats his kills though. 
Seeing the problems friends and family have had feeding their cats only on dry food, I wouldn't do it tbh. I feed him twice a day and there's never anything left for long (the exception was Nature Diet which neither dog or cat would touch and it stank).


----------



## dotty1 (1 March 2015)

Two of them are 18 used to hunt but not anymore, only one of them seems affected by the Iams. The 8 month old doesn't stay out very long and hasn't got the hunting idea yet, he is very smelly!. They don't get milk..  I have always fed on whisk as or Go cat ad lib with no problems, only changed to Iams to help young cats squitty bottom, whic it has done slightly but given them the terrible wind!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (1 March 2015)

Lindylouanne said:



			Cheap cat biscuits are all filler with little protein which a cats stomach just can't digest. Even the more expensive Hills, Iams and Royal Canin are full of carbohydrate and cats are not meant to eat carbs.

They are designed to eat meat not rice, grain, maize or wheat so either feed them a good quality wet food as MoC's says or a raw diet. Cats that catch their own rarely suffer from stomach problems because they are eating the bone, fat, fur et al.

If you have to feed biscuits the Orijen range is one of the best on the market. It is expensive but you only feed a small quantity each day. Your cats will poop less, it won't smell or be runny and they won't have wind either.
		
Click to expand...

This, totally. One of mine was quite loose on supermarket food (before I knew how bad most commercial food is) and they were both smelly.
They now have a mixture of Natural Instinct and Applaws and the results in the litter tray couldn't be more different.


----------



## Janah (1 March 2015)

As KVH said, try raw.  I have changed my dogs to raw and the difference in coats, smell, teeth is amazing. My cats also are mainly on raw.


----------



## westerngirl (9 March 2015)

tried mine on NI and they just wouldn't touch it, which was a complete surprise to me as they eat anything else including any raw bits when I am cooking or anything at all they can steal from my plate given half a chance!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 March 2015)

Butchers is gluten free...mine love both the classic or butchers choice tins. Also Aldi... They don't smell.


----------



## dotty1 (10 March 2015)

I bought a small bag of Orejen and Applaws. Tried Orejen first, much less in litter tray and proper usages, not splats, virtually no wind. Now on Applaws, not quite so solid but better than originally.  I have ordered a bigger bag of Orejen as it does seem to be a success, certainly on the windy side!.  I am now broke though.


----------



## Lindylouanne (10 March 2015)

Glad your cats have taken to the Orijen and the litter tray contents have improved.

You may be broke but at least the cats are happy.


----------



## Possum (11 March 2015)

Apologies if I'm telling you something you already know, but I never think Applaws are clear enough on their packaging that a lot of their wet foods aren't complete (ie don't have the extra vitamins etc your cat needs if it's all they're eating).  I can't remember if they do make a complete version, but it's worth watching out for.

Glad your cat's tummy is better - I feel your pain, ours gets the splats on every commercial food but Sheba.  We did feed raw for a while (chicken/turkey breast with Felini complete powder for nutrients) but it was a bit of a faff and he enjoys Sheba far more.


----------



## Fransurrey (17 March 2015)

The Applaws terrines are complete. It's the meat in broth types that aren't. For those who didn't get on with  Natural Instinct, I found it variable in consistency. If very solid and chewy mu cats won't touch it and I have 3 gannets! I ordered Nutriment which also has free postage and that's fine. Otherwise NI do have quite a few stockists so you can get around the postage issue that way. I notice OP had an older cat. Mine can seem a bit constipated on total raw,  so every time I finish a 500 g tub, I feed a wet commercial food like Lily's Kitchen. I on the other hand had pasta for dinner...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 May 2016)

Hi-jacking thread,  my SSPCA cat has been here 8 days with good poops, but has done a loose one, will call SSPCA vet tomorrow, as it would be too difficult to get him to my own vet.
He has been eating well, but a lot of different things , though nothing absolutely new today.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 May 2016)

My ragdoll who has a very sensitive stomach has the applawse pouches and seems fine with them apart from the odd day when he's wheeled his way to more dreamies than his usual allowance!


----------

